# Problemas con sirena con luz estroboscopica



## aprendiz 82 (Sep 7, 2012)

hola amigos , tengo problemas con una sirena con luz estroboscopica  de 12 v que esta instalada en mi oficina, esta suena todo el dia pero muy despacio , como un leve zumbido. la saque para ver si tenia algo malo y la conecte a una bateria de 12 volt y al desconectarla deja de zumbar.lo que me llamo la atencion es que al conectarla de nuevo en el techo sigue zumbando , por lo que medi con un multitester esa linea y me arroja alrededor de 2 volts, por lo que creo que ese pequeño voltaje no deberia estar ahi. espero que me ayuden ... gracias


----------



## tronik (Sep 7, 2012)

Como estas *aprendiz 82* sube un par de fotos o un diagrama o algo para orientarnos es una alarma? o que beneficio tiene esa luz estroboscopica?


así es mas fácil ayudarte =)


----------



## aprendiz 82 (Sep 7, 2012)

aca es ta la foto de la sirena, y es parte de una alarma de panico remota


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2012)

Esos 2 V seguramente estén produciendo eso.

Tendrás que buscar la causa de eso , posiblemente sea una falla de la alarma , verificá primero eso , desconectá los cables que van a la sirena y medilos sobre los terminales de la alarma. Si te da cero , entonces hay una fuga en los cables . . . 

Solución , colocar un mini-relé de 12 V 

Saludos !


----------

